#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Pressure drop calculator (flash application)

## korcunl

Dear Friends,



Here its attached which calculate pressure drops for any flows

King regards,See More: Pressure drop calculator (flash application)

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very much..., BRO.

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## mohamad3010

thanks my friend.

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks

----------


## zorran

Great thanks !

----------


## mutrosa

Dear korcunl,

Many thanks for share

----------


## dadepaolis2

Thanks!!!

----------


## ilayarasan

Thanks... super

----------


## mkhurram79

very handy tool

----------


## dangduckvd

Thank a lot

----------


## endah

Many thank's bro

----------


## bbcc

thank you man

See More: Pressure drop calculator (flash application)

----------


## yhan_dhie83

thanks alots

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## amadin1

there is no link to download it, pls share the link

----------


## Marty Thompson

go to post #1 link works fine

----------


## toalam

gracias amigo

----------


## pj.nano

Many thank's bro

----------


## marcoo3

good job

----------

